# Brody



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Please say a prayer to help Brody on his journey over the Bridge. Brody was not a GSD, but a 3 year old Cane Corso. A friend of mine has a Corso Rescue and Brody came to her by way of a shelter in Jersey City.
Brody was a gorgeous black boy. He loved Tammy's son and played like there was no tomorrow. He developed Wobbler's Syndrome. It started out slow and Tammy knew it could stay this way or develop rather quickly. She hoped it would be stay where it was. A couple adopted Brody knowing his condition and everything was fine. Happiness would not last..... the couple are divorcing and Brody was in the middle of it. Neither took the time to see what Brody needed. Only what each other wanted. In the end Brody was returned to Tammy and when she show him she was sick. He had lost weight and his Wobbler's had taken over to the point that he could only go a few steps without falling down. 
Tammy thought long and hard about putting Brody down, but he would rally when he saw her son, Max. Finally, she decided that today would be the day. She said her heart was tearing apart as she loaded him into the car. Brody got to have 2 double pounder with cheese hamburgers before coming to the vet. He was in heaven and gobbled them down.
In the end, he slipped away in Tammy's arms. In the short time he was with Tammy he knew what love felt like. He knew what it was like to play ball with a boy and lay in the sun. He is running in the fields up in heaven now and he is happy.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Rest in peace Brody ..


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hats off to Tammy....

As a Vet tech at a hospital that had to handle the town impounded population More than one tear was shed as I cradled a loving soul on their way across the bridge and wished them a return to a home that saw their huge hearts and loving souls.

We can't save them all, but we can love them, even if they were never ours....

Peace to you Brody, and all the unsung great hearts.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks to all that cared for Brody. He was not dealt the best cards, but he got loving care, burgers and a "hand to hold on to" and Max when it mattered most.

RIP Brody run free at the bridge.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

How very sad, RIP Brody


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Sweet Brody. Run free and with no pain or disease.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Tammy wanted me to thank you all for your kind words for Brody. She knows he is happy now and running in the fields at the Bridge. She only wishes she could have done more for him.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







How very sad. Please tell your friend her kindness was wonderful and thank her for giving this boy happiness for the time he was with her.


----------

